# What went well today



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Think of something that went well today and post it. It could be as simple as, "_managed to survive another day in life!_" or "_remembered to make the bed!_" and, yeah  Anything positive.

So today I managed to survive picture day at my high school.


----------



## NobleWolf (Aug 5, 2016)

I managed to do 21 pull-ups non-stop.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I didn't get angry at all today


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

I survived another crazy social situation


----------



## CalvinCandie (Aug 1, 2016)

I worked in the water for the first time. This forced me to take my shirt and shoes off in front of people other than I my family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

saw star trek and it was OK


----------



## Unreality (Aug 17, 2016)

This is a little late but...bought myself a drink from Starbucks today which I rarely do. Phew!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Picked up the acoustic guitar and tuned it to Drop B and Drop A# and played some Parkway Drive songs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> Picked up the acoustic guitar and tuned it to Drop B and Drop A# and played some Parkway Drive songs.


B-natural and B-flat?! Well done! :yay

The B-natural scale is odd, lots of sharps in the key signature. Tough to handle on a monotone instrument.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my cousin to the airport on time and in one piece so I guess that's something.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> B-natural and B-flat?! Well done! :yay
> 
> The B-natural scale is odd, lots of sharps in the key signature. Tough to handle on a monotone instrument.


I've never heard of B-natural before. I'm not very music theory savvy though so that might explain why lol. I just look up tabs of songs I like for the most part.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> I've never heard of B-natural before. I'm not very music theory savvy though so that might explain why lol. I just look up tabs of songs I like for the most part.












sharp.....flat.....natural - the "accidentals" :yay


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> sharp.....flat.....natural - the "accidentals" :yay


I'm still confused as to what a natural scale is lol.
Edit: Never-mind, I feel like this will just get into a bunch of confusing theory.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> I'm still confused as to what a natural scale is lol.
> Edit: Never-mind, I feel like this will just get into a bunch of confusing theory.


No, it won't - natural scale. Guitars have chords, but they also have key signatures. It's like a map musicians use to play music.

B-flat major scale -> B-flat, C, D, E-flat, F, G, A, B-flat









B-flat major chord -> B-flat, D, F, B-flat
B-flat minor chord -> B-flat, D-flat, F, B-flat

The accidentals are thrown in for extra flare in the song.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> No, it won't - natural scale. Guitars have chords, but they also have key signatures. It's like a map musicians use to play music.
> 
> B-flat major scale -> B-flat, C, D, E-flat, F, G, A, B-flat
> 
> ...


So what are the accidentals?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Talked to a team of contractors in a telecon and wasn't awkward. Had an enjoyable conversation with a coworker. Also, hit level 25 in Pokemon Go.


----------



## Honora Fuego (Jul 22, 2016)

walked outide for an hour and I hate being out so it's an accomplishment for me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> So what are the accidentals?


They are the half-steps -> B-flat to B-natural to C.

The B natural in the middle would be an accidental, it is not in the key of the song.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> They are the half-steps -> B-flat to B-natural to C.
> 
> The B natural in the middle would be an accidental, it is not in the key of the song.


Oh well, I'm lost. I figured this would happen lol.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> No, it won't - natural scale. Guitars have chords, but they also have key signatures. It's like a map musicians use to play music.
> 
> B-flat major scale -> B-flat, C, D, E-flat, F, G, A, B-flat
> 
> ...


I didn't know you knew music theory.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> I didn't know you knew music theory.


It was something I should have pursued. I can play all of the woodwind instruments. :stu


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> It was something I should have pursued. I can play all of the woodwind instruments. :stu


I was studying it way back when I was learning piano but now I'm your typical guitar/drums/bass guy who's forgotten all music theory, wish I kept with it though, and really wish I kept playing piano...guitar and drums were just so tempting as a teen haha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> I was studying it way back when I was learning piano but now I'm your typical guitar/drums/bass guy who's forgotten all music theory, wish I kept with it though, and really wish I kept playing piano...guitar and drums were just so tempting as a teen haha.


It carries over with guitar.
It got to the point where I would take music, pick it part and write out the notes, like reverse engineering. :lol.


----------



## chomp (Aug 22, 2016)

Bit late, but I managed to take all of my medication for the first time in awhile. I also slept at a reasonable time and remembered to put newspapers down for my puppy. I love threads like this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nehellenia (Aug 25, 2016)

I managed to handle 3 conversations today and actually enjoyed it


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm volunteering at a shelter for cats. It's a small one so we're usually just one at every shift,but since I'm new I have to be with someone because I need training. 

It's always anxiety provoking for me and it's been a different person every time,but I think I managed well today. I even did some small talk and I didn't feel awkward about it. I feel like I'm doing a lot better than I have been for a long time. Just feels good to see some progress. Also the cats are really cute and funny so that made the experience good too


----------



## Abhorsen (Aug 28, 2016)

1) I managed to get my *** off my couch and go to a burger festival with my sister. We hardly ever talk or spend time together so that was cool  We're going hiking tomorrow.

2) Did my workout and I'm superproud I stuck to it even tho I wanted to give up on 2 occasions. 

3) Found new music to listen to (this is hard for me, I've never been able to enjoy music as I'm very picky)


----------

